# Levi's back yard field trips.



## crawltech (Apr 14, 2012)

Heres some pics of the natives in my area.

I love the millipedes, and centipedes, theres is tons of them around here!

lil guy







orange isopd,..or recently molted?







the ants are already out in full force!







gotta look close to see them







a cool lil isopod,...looks a lil diiferent than the normal ones i usually see....













lil snale







slug







more pedes

























more to come!


----------



## grayzone (Apr 14, 2012)

cool stuff... makes me wanna grab my camera and go play in the dirt...


----------

